# need fishermen



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Well it's the second year my boats has been in the water and the fish are jumping onboard.THE PROBLEM IS THAT ALL MY FRIENDS HAVE MOVED OR WORK OUT OF TOWN AND I CAN'T AFFORD THE GAS ALL BY MYSELF I can take 5 people out and provide all the equipment ,you bring food and drink (any kind you like) and split the gas and keep what you catch.Fishing is self serve no deck hand. BOAT IS A 32 FOOT SILVERTON "BAJA HUNTER" OUT OF N.J TWIN NEW BB CHEVY'S 25 MPH CRUISE ,,200 MILE RANGE.I' will FISH FOR ANYTHING FROM CROKERS TO SWORDFISH,WITH BEGINNERS OR PRO'S CALL ME CELL#293-6351 HOME#455-5452 OR E-MAIL [email protected](FISHING IS A DRUG FOR WHICH THERE IS NO REHAB,ONCE YOUR HOOKEDYOU CAN'TKICK THE HABIT!!!!!!!!!!! ADDICTED SINCE 1959.......

P/S BOAT HAS BIG JERSEY STYLE TUNA TOWER. (Hint Hint) can you spell COBIA!!!!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Where are you docked at?


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Bayou chico


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

where are you on the chico. i am at Island Cove.


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

You wanna chase some cobia down in a few weeks?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

you ever take any spearfishers out? ever need any extra fisher during the week shoot me a pm. i work weekend nights.


----------

